# Moderna Expanding Covid Vaccine Testing For kids 5 - 12 Yrs. Old



## win231 (Jul 26, 2021)

Didn't they previously say the vaccine is not safe for children under 12?

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/26/cov...t-plans-to-expand-trial-for-kids-5-to-11.html


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2021)

I am being told by my former co workers in the Pentagon that mask mandates for school children will take effect this school year and that all government employees will be mandated to take the vaccine.


----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2021)

Been There said:


> I am being told by my former co workers in the Pentagon that mask mandates for school children will take effect this school year and that all government employees will be mandated to take the vaccine.


You're right. NY and CA have already acted upon this. Either take the vaccine or be required to take a test visibly once or twice a week. It's all a control issue. Of course if 10% refuse, they'll have difficulty filling those positions.

In NY there is a directive that govt. officials will visit the homes of the unvaccinated "to change their minds" and take them to get vaccinated. WTF. Our freedoms are so gone. I'm not taking it no matter what they do.


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2021)

chic said:


> You're right. NY and CA have already acted upon this. Either take the vaccine or be required to take a test visibly once or twice a week. It's all a control issue. Of course if 10% refuse, they'll have difficulty filling those positions.
> 
> In NY there is a directive that govt. officials will visit the homes of the unvaccinated "to change their minds" and take them to get vaccinated. WTF. Our freedoms are so gone. I'm not taking it no matter what they do.


Thanks, but I must tell you there is more to come. The CDC is changing their tune on mask wearing.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

chic said:


> You're right. NY and CA have already acted upon this. Either take the vaccine or be required to take a test visibly once or twice a week. It's all a control issue. Of course if 10% refuse, they'll have difficulty filling those positions.
> 
> In NY there is a directive that govt. officials will visit the homes of the unvaccinated "to change their minds" and take them to get vaccinated. WTF. Our freedoms are so gone. I'm not taking it no matter what they do.


Oh, how I wish a govt. official will visit me in CA to change my mind.  That would be the most fun I've had in years.


----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> Oh, how I wish a govt. official will visit me in CA to change my mind.  That would be the most fun I've had in years.


They might do that Win. This is becoming alarming.


----------



## win231 (Jul 28, 2021)

chic said:


> They might do that Win. This is becoming alarming.


As long as it's verbal, it will be fun.  Anything more than that will be bloody.


----------



## oldman (Jul 28, 2021)

Been There said:


> I am being told by my former co workers in the Pentagon that mask mandates for school children will take effect this school year and that all government employees will be mandated to take the vaccine.


So, if the government can mandate their employees be vaccinated, then what about the rest of the population? Are you saying the government has the right to mandate vaccinations? I can tell you that the answer is a plain and simple, NO.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Didn't they previously say the vaccine is not safe for children under 12?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/26/cov...t-plans-to-expand-trial-for-kids-5-to-11.html


There's evidence the vaccine can have pretty severe side effects for some children, including heart problems and blood disorders. There's also clear evidence that children are the least vulnerable to covid-19, that if they do get covid their symptoms are mild, and most recover within a week-10 days.

In other words, healthy kids don't _need_ the vaccine. Of the small number of children who have died from covid, all had pre-existing conditions, mostly upper respiratory problems. They were vulnerable, and parents of vulnerable kids should consider getting them vaccinated, but otherwise it just isn't worth the risks.....including unknown risks.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2021)

There is only one reason they would do it; Sell more vaccines.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 29, 2021)

This morning on local news they said a 3rd shot is in the making for most Companies. As a variant strain is now rapid & the shot we got is not working against it??  I'm done with shots, after all, I went through with the first one.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> This morning on local news they said a 3rd shot is in the making for most Companies. As a variant strain is now rapid & the shot we got is not working against it??  I'm done with shots, after all, I went through with the first one.


Well sure.  Why not milk it for every dollar they can get?


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> There is only one reason they would do it; Sell more vaccines.


I think it's more than that. They are using this pandemic as an emergency excuse to pass laws that would otherwise be unconstitutional to end our social democratic lifestyle permanently, replacing it with authoritarianism. 

Why else would a government force its citizens to have a foreign substance ( experimental!!!!!!) injected into their bodies? 

We've already lost our freedom.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> This morning on local news they said a 3rd shot is in the making for most Companies. As a variant strain is now rapid & the shot we got is not working against it??  I'm done with shots, after all, I went through with the first one.


Most scientists and doctors are saying that a 3rd shot is absolutely unnecessary at this point, and very likely useless. They want the vaccines to go to vulnerable people in countries that haven't even gotten the first round yet. That totally makes sense.


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2021)

It sounds like they're already planning the booster shot from all that I have read.   I agree with you. Other countries need it more right now.


----------

